
A behind-the-scenes look at LinkedIn’s mobile engineering - vectorbunny
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/a-behind-the-scenes-look-at-linkedins-mobile-engineering/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
danielschwartz
_"The company embedded an extremely lightweight HTTP server in the application
itself. The HTTP server exposes native functionality through a very simple
REST API that can be consumed in the embedded HTML controls through standard
JavaScript HTTP requests"_

As someone who has built a bridge between the WebView and iOS, why would you
not use the native app url scheme (ex. linkedin:///goTo?storyId=1) and listen
for them within the app? Even a lightweight HTTP server seems like serious
overkill for this.

~~~
mdonahoe
I assume they knew about this technique, since it is how phonegap and others
work.

Perhaps they actually are using this technique, and the reporter got confused?

